
Director of Innovation of the Good Food Institute Discusses Clean Meat - shirazi
https://soundcloud.com/cultured-meat-future-food/brad-barbera
======
mtgx
Clean meat is neat, and it becoming mainstream over the next 2 decades is
probably inevitable. But how healthy will it be? Will it be healthier than
most meat sold in stores right now? Healthier than "grass-fed organic meat"
even?

It seems like most GMO foods right now are going in the opposite direction, in
an effort to increase quantity/$, while losing nutrients/$. I hope clean meat
won't take the same direction.

Are there any experiments in which they give clean meat to lab rats?

~~~
shirazi
I don't come from a science background. But, from what I understand, Clean
Meat is supposed to be a lot healthier because it is derived from the same
animal cells but in a highly controlled environment. This allows it to be free
from diseases and other negative effects of animal farms and slaughter. During
the interview, Brad Barbera gave a great answer when he compared cultured meat
to a brewery. It is a highly controlled environment where safety and standards
are in place.

